# Master Ultra Thin Date and Master Ultra Thin Moonphase



## Jeremy2101 (May 30, 2018)

Hey there everyone. So I've been mapping out my future watch purchases recently and I'm 98% sure I will be buying an MUT next year. Maybe a little premature to post this now, but I would like to hear some firsthand experience with these watches so I have enough time to consider. Why next year? Well, bought two watches in the last month so I'm gonna have to cool it for a little bit, before wifey wife kills me. I'm leaning more towards the moon phase in stainless steel, but haven't really decided on color yet.

Can anyone share their experiences with these watches? Accuracy, durability and any other information would be great. Plus pics please! Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jeremy2101 (May 30, 2018)

Lol no one?


----------



## Hy8ogen (Aug 25, 2014)

If you're looking for a dress watch under 9k USD, this watch is by far the best value.

The watch is very well made (duh it's a JLC) and the overall design of the watch just oozes class. The watch is very thin (hence the name) at 9.9mm so it will fit under and cuffs with ease.
I opted for the black dial because I find the silver dial too dull. The black dial pops alot more and the gold moon and stars contrast it very well. I also feel like I can dress down the black dial more compared to the silver dial, which makes it more versatile. The dial is extremely detailed and the markings are razor sharp.

The MUT moon is powered by the caliber 925/1 movement. It is very lovely and well decorated, my favorite feature has to be the solid 22ct pink gold rotor.The movement is also very very accurate. Over the course of a week my MUT Moon averages at +2s/day.

I have 0 gripes with the watch, but if I really have to nitpick, I would have wished there are anglage on the movement. At least on the bridge.

Overall a great dress watch. Best value under 10k.










Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeremy2101 (May 30, 2018)

Hy8ogen said:


> If you're looking for a dress watch under 9k USD, this watch is by far the best value.
> 
> The watch is very well made (duh it's a JLC) and the overall design of the watch just oozes class. The watch is very thin (hence the name) at 9.9mm so it will fit under and cuffs with ease.
> I opted for the black dial because I find the silver dial too dull. The black dial pops alot more and the gold moon and stars contrast it very well. I also feel like I can dress down the black dial more compared to the silver dial, which makes it more versatile. The dial is extremely detailed and the markings are razor sharp.
> ...


Thanks for the detailed response. Yeah I'm only really considering jlc in terms of my budget for this watch and also for the value proposition you mentioned. Jlc matches everything I want. Slimness, design, movement superiority, and to an extent heritage. I was looking at white and black dial and came to the same conclusion. Although I do currently own a black dialed AT 8900 which I use for work and semiformal situations so optimally I do want to get a white dial watch. JLC doesn't make or at least doesn't make a MUT white dial gold moon anymore does it? Haven't seen any of those at the boutiques. I think I saw a pic of one somewhere but maybe it was just a regular Mater control or I could be confusing it with another brand.

How's the durability?


----------



## Hy8ogen (Aug 25, 2014)

Jeremy2101 said:


> Thanks for the detailed response. Yeah I'm only really considering jlc in terms of my budget for this watch and also for the value proposition you mentioned. Jlc matches everything I want. Slimness, design, movement superiority, and to an extent heritage. I was looking at white and black dial and came to the same conclusion. Although I do currently own a black dialed AT 8900 which I use for work and semiformal situations so optimally I do want to get a white dial watch. JLC doesn't make or at least doesn't make a MUT white dial gold moon anymore does it? Haven't seen any of those at the boutiques. I think I saw a pic of one somewhere but maybe it was just a regular Mater control or I could be confusing it with another brand.
> 
> How's the durability?


Wow I also have a 8900 AT in blue dial on a rubber strap. Talk about coincidence lol.

It's a JLC movement, so I think it will be pretty durable although not as robust as Rolex. Also it's a dress watch so it is not designed to be very trashed around.

However the movement is great and nice to look at. I can see why they call them the watch makers's watch maker.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeremy2101 (May 30, 2018)

Hy8ogen said:


> Jeremy2101 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the detailed response. Yeah I'm only really considering jlc in terms of my budget for this watch and also for the value proposition you mentioned. Jlc matches everything I want. Slimness, design, movement superiority, and to an extent heritage. I was looking at white and black dial and came to the same conclusion. Although I do currently own a black dialed AT 8900 which I use for work and semiformal situations so optimally I do want to get a white dial watch. JLC doesn't make or at least doesn't make a MUT white dial gold moon anymore does it? Haven't seen any of those at the boutiques. I think I saw a pic of one somewhere but maybe it was just a regular Mater control or I could be confusing it with another brand.
> ...


Cool. Thanks for the information. Yeah I got the AT not too long ago. You don't also happen to have a PO titanium too do you? If you do this would be too weird lol.

I guess durability is relative. I probably won't be wearing it outside of work or a tie event and definitely not if I know I'm going to be engaging in something where I know I'll probably be knocking it around. Still random hard objects pop up well, randomly lol. I think it's due to the thinness which makes me feel like if I accidentally hit it against a pole or something it'll just snap.


----------



## Hy8ogen (Aug 25, 2014)

Jeremy2101 said:


> Cool. Thanks for the information. Yeah I got the AT not too long ago. You don't also happen to have a PO titanium too do you? If you do this would be too weird lol.
> 
> I guess durability is relative. I probably won't be wearing it outside of work or a tie event and definitely not if I know I'm going to be engaging in something where I know I'll probably be knocking it around. Still random hard objects pop up well, randomly lol. I think it's due to the thinness which makes me feel like if I accidentally hit it against a pole or something it'll just snap.


I almost got the Orange Rubber 8900 PO. Very close but decided not to because its too similar to the AT.

No the MUT Moon won't snap lol. It might be thin but it is very solid.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## conemaugh (Jul 31, 2014)

I'm too am looking to purchase a JLC Ultra Thin Date (1288420) and would appreciate feedback from current JLC owners. For example, does the watch feel too thin on the wrist? Can I expect to get any discount on this watch from a JLC AD? One thing I like about this watch is that it's a simply beautiful watch that doesn't standout like other Apple or Rolex watches.

All input concerning the *JLC Ultra Thin * watch is appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## JeffreyS (Jan 19, 2018)

Hy8ogen said:


> If you're looking for a dress watch under 9k USD, this watch is by far the best value.
> 
> The watch is very well made (duh it's a JLC) and the overall design of the watch just oozes class. The watch is very thin (hence the name) at 9.9mm so it will fit under and cuffs with ease.
> I opted for the black dial because I find the silver dial too dull. The black dial pops alot more and the gold moon and stars contrast it very well. I also feel like I can dress down the black dial more compared to the silver dial, which makes it more versatile. The dial is extremely detailed and the markings are razor sharp.
> ...


Have you tried matching it with a brown strap? This is my biggest issue holding me back from this beautiful watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hy8ogen (Aug 25, 2014)

JeffreyS said:


> Have you tried matching it with a brown strap? This is my biggest issue holding me back from this beautiful watch!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I personally love the black aligator strap that it comes with. So I haven't tried any straps yet.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## JeffreyS (Jan 19, 2018)

Hy8ogen said:


> I personally love the black aligator strap that it comes with. So I haven't tried any straps yet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Thanks. I wear brown leather shoes and belt most days, so I need to find a good match. Maybe a croc strap will work with it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrosales (Jun 22, 2012)

I got a MUT Moon silver dial a few years ago for my birthday. I wore it sparingly the first couple of years (special occasions, etc) because I thought it was too fancy for daily wear. This year I decided to make it my daily wearer. It's obviously great for the office, but I've been surprised at how versatile it is for elsewhere, too. It's small and thin, so it doesn't get knocked around like sport watches (my previous daily wearer was an Omega PO 2500 and its looking nicely patina'd after 10 years). Just a couple of criticisms: the silver hands/silver dial combo might make it difficult to see in certain lighting conditions, and I also don't rely on it for the date because the font is a bit small for me. Nevertheless, its turned out to be a great everyday watch.


----------



## Jeremy2101 (May 30, 2018)

jrosales said:


> I got a MUT Moon silver dial a few years ago for my birthday. I wore it sparingly the first couple of years (special occasions, etc) because I thought it was too fancy for daily wear. This year I decided to make it my daily wearer. It's obviously great for the office, but I've been surprised at how versatile it is for elsewhere, too. It's small and thin, so it doesn't get knocked around like sport watches (my previous daily wearer was an Omega PO 2500 and its looking nicely patina'd after 10 years). Just a couple of criticisms: the silver hands/silver dial combo might make it difficult to see in certain lighting conditions, and I also don't rely on it for the date because the font is a bit small for me. Nevertheless, its turned out to be a great everyday watch.


Mmm yeah I can see the dial being difficult to read. However I think it is a less attention drawing color combination than the black dial gold moon. It's going to be a hard choice when I buy it lol.


----------



## Porsche993 (Jan 6, 2017)

Go see in person. The newer model MUT (with the 22K rotor) has a slightly different dial finish with less sunburst effect, which may or may not be more legible under different lighting conditions.


----------



## overmind1632 (Feb 22, 2015)

I actually prefer the master control date (non-ultra thin version) to the two you mentioned 

AND I heavily prefer white dial face if you choose either of the two you mentioned


----------



## drcab (Aug 11, 2017)

had same decision... I went MUT Date... Simpler... I think it is more "dressy"


----------



## RazorFrazer (Dec 23, 2013)

Porsche993 said:


> Go see in person. The newer model MUT (with the 22K rotor) has a slightly different dial finish with less sunburst effect, which may or may not be more legible under different lighting conditions.


I haven't heard anything about this ! Do you have an example or pictures comparing ?


----------



## TheWorkman (Aug 29, 2017)

here is my older version on dark green horween strap. the rotor is definitely different though.


----------



## TheWorkman (Aug 29, 2017)

TheWorkman said:


> here is my older version on dark green horween strap. the rotor is definitely different though.
> 
> View attachment 13696939


----------



## djdust12 (Sep 23, 2016)

This will hopefully be my next big purchase since I finally got my seamaster. I've been leaning towards the silver dial too since I could put it on black or brown. Probably going used to save a little money, plus no dealers nearby.
Beautiful piece!


----------



## sunizzle (Mar 24, 2014)

I have the black dial and swapped for the brown strap, and have been over the moon ever since 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steadywaters (Jan 21, 2015)

sunizzle said:


> I have the black dial and swapped for the brown strap, and have been over the moon ever since
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the dark brown strap from JLC?


----------



## peitron (Aug 23, 2010)

conemaugh said:


> I'm too am looking to purchase a JLC Ultra Thin Date (1288420) and would appreciate feedback from current JLC owners. For example, does the watch feel too thin on the wrist? Can I expect to get any discount on this watch from a JLC AD? One thing I like about this watch is that it's a simply beautiful watch that doesn't standout like other Apple or Rolex watches.
> 
> All input concerning the *JLC Ultra Thin * watch is appreciated. Thank you.


I shopped around for the master ultra thin a few years back when the market was overstocked and dealers were willing to discount. I really liked it, but ultimately the date window turned me off. I wanted a more formal dress watch and the extra complication didn't do it for me. I ended up buying the slightly smaller and dressier master ultra thin small second, in gold. I sourced it under 10K, but again it was a different market a few years ago.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Gray_Panther (Dec 2, 2017)

A stunner of a piece, the MUT moonphase. I was able to try on both the white and black dials, even though my wife was partial to the white, I preferred the black because of the contrast. Something about the black gave me Tony Montana vibes even though it is not an Omega.


----------



## sunizzle (Mar 24, 2014)

steadywaters said:


> Is that the dark brown strap from JLC?


Yes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jchiu003 (Jan 18, 2018)

I'm late to the party, but here is another vote for MUT Moon in Silver. I was in your same position a couple years ago OP. I was ready to buy my first "serious" watch and wanted to get something formal. I tried on Nomos, Grand Seiko, Rolex, JLC, ALS, Vacheron, and Patek. I totally agree with the other posts that JLC is the best value and I would rather wear it over more expensive options (taking into consideration the price). I tried on many JLCs like the date, small seconds, and both colors of the Moons. I headed home and let the idea sit for a month or two. My heart was always leaning towards one of them. The others were beautiful, but I couldn't see myself owning anything else. I finally made the purchase and it's been a year or two later. I still don't want anything else. The accuracy is great, but I would be nervous to beat it around. My everyday wear is an Omega Seamaster that I don't mind banging it up. I wish you the best of luck OP and anyone else trying to make the decision!


----------



## jakec (Sep 17, 2012)

To those of you who posted pictures, how do you find the ledgability to be under different light conditions? I'm trying to decide if I want the MUT or Master Control Date. I think the later would wear more casual and I would want it for every day use in jeans and tees (no office for me).
I would love to see them in person.The ledgability looks better on some You Tube reviews than others.One last question, with JLC being know for thier fabulous movements why can't they do a little better than 38 hr power reserve.Pretty week in my book and the time and date would need to be reset every monday(wear my G Shock weekends) without a winder. 

Sorry if this is a hi-jack to the OP's original question.


----------



## Stevencjain (Dec 20, 2015)

That is a gorgeous watch


----------



## CivilBen (Mar 3, 2010)

Has there ever been a MUT date with a black dial?


----------



## BigFatFred (Jan 27, 2017)

The MUT is absolutely stunning but he master control has it for overall wearability


----------



## phrede (Nov 14, 2012)

Just gonna ping this thread as I am missing my MUT moon and thinking of buying it again...










-via iPhone


----------



## egale (Apr 12, 2016)

Purchased a Master Ultra Thin small seconds a month and a half ago. Beautiful watch but was running about 22 seconds a day fast. Brought it in for service a few weeks ago and just got it back yesterday. Hasn't run for a full 24 hours yet but it looks like it will still be running 6 or 7 seconds fast. If so, it will be a bit disappointing. I expected better from the brand.

Speaking to the associate at the JLC boutique when I picked it up she told me they get a lot of complaints about watches that don't keep good time. Will see how it goes but will probably take the loss and trade it in for something else if this will be the best it can get.


----------

